# Solved: Codec Problem?



## skagway (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been trying to play DVD's on my computers DVD RW using InterActual player. Whenever I try to play any DVD i Get this error "Error PL4009: A CSS Encryption error occurred while trying to play the DVD. Your detected decoder may not support playback of encrypted DVD content." Is ths a codrc problem or does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
Thanks


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

I did a simple Google search for you & found this. Hope it helps.


Problem:
Your InterActual Player reports an error PL4009, or a CSS error. Your default DVD program most likely is unaffected and can successfully play DVD video.

Solution:
This may be caused by a conflict with an MPEG codec installed by such software as DVD X Copy Platinum, as well as the freeware K-Light and Nimo codec packs. The codec in question, Elecard MPEG I/II Codec, is installed by these programs for MPEG playback capabilities.

Unfortunately, this codec prevents InterActual Player from detecting your actual DVD decoder, such as CyberLink PowerDVD or InterVideo WinDVD, among others. The detection of your existing DVD decoder software is a critical part of InterActual Player's DVD video capability, and it will fail if it cannot find a suitable decoder to use.

Our lab tests have confirmed that the only way to return DVD video capability to InterActual Player in this case is to remove the software that installed the Elecard MPEG Codec from your computer. You may also be able to fix the problem by moving or renaming the Elecard MPEG file, which is called "mpgdec.ax", but you must remember to change it back when using the application which requires it (like DVD X Copy), since that software may not function properly without it.

I also found this. On a different site.

Error PL4002: InterActual Player is unable to detect your DVD decoder - This error can occur if you don't have a DVD decoder installed. The InterActual program does not include DVD decoder files, so you need to have a working DVD program already installed for it to use. If you are normally able to watch DVD in your computer, then you have a DVD decoder. If you do not, then our website features links to other companies for you to purchase DVD decoder software. Click the "Buy A DVD Decoder" link on the main support page to find out where this software is available.


----------

